# Hi everyone *Blush*



## Effy

Hi all...I'm Effy, 21, from North Yorkshire and I don't actually breed mice...or any mice at all...  
But I will be getting some in the not-too-distant-future and would love to start breeding mice at some point, so I'm learning everything now, to save me from making horrible mistakes in the future. :book5

I wasn't actually sure if non-breeders...or non-mouse-owners were supposed to register here...but I saw a couple others have posted in the intros and if everyone would rather I faded out until I actually WAS breeding (in about 5 years!) then that's fair enough! :sorry I probably wouldn't post much at all anyway...I've been lurking around for about a week and basically only registered because I couldn't see everywhere. :shifty


----------



## Cait

Hi Effy

You are very welcome to post even if you don't own mice or breed  Hope you can find the information you need here.


----------



## Effy

Thankyou for the welcome.  
I've found so much helpful info already, it's been great! Really, I'm so grateful already and I don't even know anyone. :lol:


----------



## Mark

Silly person your welcome here whether you have mice or not 

Hiya welcome to the forum have fun


----------



## Effy

Thankyou. :lol: 
There's no doubt I'll have fun!
Who wouldn't have fun in a mass of pinky pictures and mousey discussion?!
Crazy people, that's who!


----------



## Kage Davies

Crazy like a -

*stops self*

Sorry.  And hi!


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi Effy, welcome to our forum, Glad you joined up and i hope you find all the info your looking for.

If you don't find something feel free to create your own topics


----------



## dangermouse

hiya effy............


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Hiya *Waves*

Have a great New Year


----------



## Angelmouse

Hi Welcome  
My OH is from N.Yorks, areas being York, Scarborough, Beverley...... he is off to Beverley with the kids tomorrow to see family. Me... got to stay at home to look after the Mousery!

Hope you find all you need to know


----------



## sasandcol

Hi Effy and WELCOME!


----------



## Effy

Thanks everyone...wow, so welcoming here!  
Hope everyone is having a great new year. ^___^



Angelmouse said:


> My OH is from N.Yorks, areas being York, Scarborough, Beverley...... he is off to Beverley with the kids tomorrow to see family. Me... got to stay at home to look after the Mousery!


And as for this...I would MUCH prefer the company of mice to family visits...*Shudders* :shock:


----------



## Ruthy

Hi!


----------

